# My Hedgehog is Calm?!?



## michailajay (Oct 22, 2013)

Hello,
So I got my hedgehog, Louis, a couple months ago and it took him a while to warm up to me but once he did he was super playful.

For example, when I would take him out of his cage he would wake up and then be crawling around in my hands wanting to run around.

I haven't had as much time in the past couple weeks to spend with him as I normally do but tonight I brought him out to play and he wasn't very playful. I decided to give him a bath because that normally hypes him up but when I put him in the bath, he just sat there. Which he NEVER does in the bath!

Once I took him out and put him in a towel he just sat there. Now I am still holding him as I type this and he is ASLEEP! This is crazy for my little Lou!

I read once that if they are so inactive, they may be sick. Is this true? Also, it has also been very cold where I live lately and it is normally extremely hot here. I've tried to keep his room at the correct temperature though. Could this be causing it? 

Please HELP!
Thanks,
Michaila


----------



## LittleWontonPoo (Aug 31, 2013)

Is his belly warm? Do you know what the cage temperature is? Is he eating and drinking normally? Are there other symptoms that might make you think he is sick? 

It could be one of those unusual days where he doesn't feel like doing much.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Does his belly feel cool at all? What temperature is his cage? Is he getting 12-14 hours of light each day on a regular schedule?

If his belly is cool, he's attempting hibernation, so you'll need to keep the temperature a bit warmer. To help him, you'll need to warm him up - either on a heating pad on low, or stick him under your shirt. Don't try to warm him up with water - it's too likely they can catch a chill and just make things worse.


----------

